# Supprimer une app en cours d'installation



## biglud (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Un problème surprenant est apparu sur mon MacBook Pro Retina 13 de 2014 : en cliquant sur tout mettre à jour dans l'AppStore, un jeu que j'avais acheté il y a quelques temps puis désinstallé a commencé à se réinstaller. Mais le problème est qu'il s'installe dans le Launchpad, et dans l'AppStore, dans Achats, je clique sur suspendre mais rien ne se passe, du coup impossible d'annuler l'installation, et c'est assez problématique car cela bouffe toute la connexion. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me venir en aide ? Merci d'avance.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## biglud (19 Octobre 2015)

Up


----------

